# S5-Datei aus dem Windows Exlporer starten



## volker (15 Oktober 2003)

hallo

ich hab da mal ein VB-Script geschrieben mit dem es möglich ist eine xxxxxxST.s5d-datei aus dem windows-explorer zu starten.

war mir immer ziemlich lästig, die projektdatei mit step5 zu öffnen, und wenn man dann noch lange dateinamen hat, ist das uU extrem unübersichtlich.

das script findet ihr auf meiner HP  in sps/tools


----------

